# Good vet in walsall area?



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good gecko vet in the walsall area? I use a vet in stoke who is brilliant and a good friend but she is off sick.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Bump up


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i dont know any reptile vets in walsall, but i know my vets can give me the number of a good one in solihull if you need it?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Hiya ive been to the one in soilhull and he was rubbish with my tortoise and charged the earth.

Is he better with geckos?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

ahh sorry i dont know, i have not visited him, was just told about him from my vets. Have your tried asking in the reptile shops, see if they know anywhere, or maybe google some places in birmingham.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah ive tried last resort was on here. I just wish my vet in stoke was back off sick leave but looks like she is very ill.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

is there not any decent reptile vets in our neck of the wood then? is the solihull one really that bad?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

If you PM Pebbles I know she took some geckos to a vet and she lives in Walsall not sure if the vet was good or not but worth asking.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

punky_jen said:


> is there not any decent reptile vets in our neck of the wood then? is the solihull one really that bad?


He was rubbish with my tortoises for RNS that was very bad just gave me eye drops. And charged me loads. Not sure about other reptiles


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

fazer600sy said:


> If you PM Pebbles I know she took some geckos to a vet and she lives in Walsall not sure if the vet was good or not but worth asking.


Chears mate


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

if you find one, would you please pm me sarah? id like to know for future if i need it


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I will do


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Sarah


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

pm or ring Simon or Charlotte at raving reps in kiddi they gave me the number for a local vet that is supposed to be really hot with reps and reasonably priced


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks ive pmd her


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the number of Amicas in Shirley if thats of any use. Thats the nearest one i know of, apparently there is/was one in West Brom but i'm not sure about that


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I've used Amicus before, not sure if that's the one you were referring to that you didn't like though as he's kinda borderline Shirley/Solihull. I found Dr Roy really good though and didn't cost too much when he treated one of my Leo's.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I've used Amicus before, not sure if that's the one you were referring to that you didn't like though as he's kinda borderline Shirley/Solihull. I found Dr Roy really good though and didn't cost too much when he treated one of my Leo's.

90 Marshall Lake Road, 
Shirley, 
Solihull
B90 4PN 

Tel: 0121 7331439


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Charlotte said these were good so i have rang them up and ask to speak to the vet 

The one in edgebaston

New Page 4


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Best one I've found and used a few times is :-

Chris Marshall,
45 High Street,
Shifnal.
01952460781

He has dealt with several reptiles for me, from amputating an iguana's tail to removing eggs from my female carpet python and he handles all without any problems.

Plus he actually talks to you rather than at you like some do!

Hope this helps,

Mike.


----------



## EvilDes (Jun 16, 2008)

snakedude said:


> Best one I've found and used a few times is :-
> 
> Chris Marshall,
> 45 High Street,
> ...


110% agree with this! Chris is a superb vet, really knows what he's talking about, and as said, actually talks to you and listens to what you have to say. He explains everything he does, writes things down so you don't forget, and generally has the time of day for you!

We used to go to another in Dudley (won't mention his name) but he was a complete arse! We found this one in Shifnal (just off the M54) and happily travel that little bit further so we know we're getting the best treatment for our reps! : victory:


----------

